
Ask HN: Who's using Blockchain in production? - m00dy
I was just wondering who is using blockchain in their production as a part of their product&#x2F;service ?
======
anoncoward111
Willing to bet not many people.

Society at this time seems thoroughly content to trust big names/people
instead of code, which can be vulnerable and manipulated maliciously.

